# Spurgeon Biography?



## KayJay (Nov 24, 2003)

Hopefully the intended recipient of this biography won't read this haha...

Anyway - if you were going to give someone a Spurgeon biography as a gift - if they love Spurgeon but haven't read a bio. on him (not that i know of anyway) which would you choose???


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 24, 2003)

His autobiography is good... as autobiographies go!

I think the biography by Dallimore (sp?) is quite good.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 24, 2003)

Iain Murray has written a couple good books on Spurgeon:
The Forgotten Spurgeon
Spurgeon vs. Hyper-Calvinism

They are not extensive biographies but very enlightening and edifying.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 24, 2003)

Definitely his own autobiogrpahy is exceptional.


----------



## KayJay (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks so much for your suggestions everyone!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 26, 2003)

Another edyfing read is the Letters of Charles Hadden Spurgeon (published by Banner of Truth).


----------



## Randall Pederson (Jan 13, 2004)

*Lewis Drummond*

Drummond's biography of Spurgeon is a definite must. It's glittered with neat pictures related to Spurgeon's life. It's rather large, though (about 900 pages).


----------



## Randall Pederson (Jan 13, 2004)

*Lewis Drummond*

Drummond's biography of Spurgeon is a definite must. It's glittered with neat pictures related to Spurgeon's life. It's rather large, though (about 900 pages).


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 2, 2004)

Just to emphasise - for a gift, 'Spurgeon' by Arnold Dallimore is the best modern and concise biography around.

Can be got from www.tabernaclebookshop.org


----------



## KayJay (Mar 2, 2004)

Dallimore is the one I went with...she's almost done with it and is loving it!!! Me too - since I get to hear all the good parts haha


----------

